# Kaufberatung-Hifi-Lautsprecher



## Schrauberopi (18. April 2012)

Ich bin gerade dabei, meine Wohnung umzubauen und habe einfach keinen Platz mehr für meine großen Standboxen (ca. 90x40x30cm). Ich bin auf der Suche nach möglichst kleinen aber trotzdem brauchbaren Boxen mit gutem Klang. Vor allem sollen die Teile Musik richtig gut rüberbringen. Da ich mir in absehbarer Zeit wohl auch einen neuen Fernseher anschaffen werde, wäre ein 5.1 System schon ganz nett, ist aber nicht zwingend notwendig. Wichtig ist mir vor allem die Musikwiedergabe. Aus dem Alter, in dem die Bässe den Boden zum Vibrieren bringen, bin ich vermutlich raus. Die Boxen müssen auch bei dezenter Lautstärke gut klingen. Die Raumgröße beträgt ca. 20m².

Als Receiver dient mein schon etwas betagter -jedoch immer noch sehr guter-Pioneer VSX-808RDS.

Systeme, die in Frage kommen, wären z.B. Teufel Viton 51.

oder Bose Acoustimass 6.

Das Bose-System kostet allerdings stolze 879 Euro, gegenüber 500 Euro für das von Teufel. Die Teufel Boxen sind dafür gleich erheblich größer, für mich die Obergrenze (26x15x20cm bzw.43,5cm Breite für den Center). Zu den Bose Teilen sind die Meinungen wohl etwas gestreut, von Schrott bis Spitze ist alles dabei. Immerhin könnte ich mir die aber im Laden anhören. Das Teufel-System kaufe ich blind bzw. taub, da es nur über den Versand zu bekommen ist. 

Wenn ihr gute Systeme kennt oder eines der beiden genannten empfehlen könnt, würde ich mich über Tipps freuen. Preislich ist das Bose-System Obergrenze. Wenn allerdings jemand ein System kennt, wo es sich so richtig lohnt, könnte ich noch mal darüber nachdenken. Jetzt aber bitte nicht für 2500 Euro oder so. 

LG


----------



## Pokerclock (18. April 2012)

Käme ein "stufenweises" Aufrüsten in Frage? Also zunächst 2.0 und dann später auf 5.1 aufrüsten bei Bedarf? Wenn es nur um Musik geht und du nicht gerade Live-Konzerte von DVD anhörst, geht das auch.

Teufel-Systeme sind eher für Heimkino gedacht. Der Sub daher etwas dröhnender abgestimmt und nicht so präzise. Vermutlich genau das Gegenteil, was du haben willst im Bereich Bass. Vorteil > Widerrufsrecht. Wenn es nicht gefällt, wieder zurück damit.

Bose wird überwiegend nicht empfohlen, da ihnen Klangverfälschung nachgesagt wird, um möglichst viel Effekt zu produzieren. Darüber hinaus soll die Verarbeitung auch nicht so toll sein (Plastik-Satelliten).

Schon mal Probe gehört? Fachhandel (nicht Media-Markt oder Saturn) in der Nähe raus suchen und hingehen. So kauft man noch am besten, wenn man von Anfang nach seinen Hörgewohnheiten kauft.

Je nach Aufrüsten ja/nein, gebe ich dir dann später noch ein paar Kaufvorschläge. Kannst du ein Bild deines Höraums machen/beschreiben/zeichnen? 5.1 will nämlich auch richtig aufgestellt sein.

EDIT
In das richtige Unterforum verschoben.

EDIT2

Sollen die LS an die Wand montiert werden können?


----------



## SlowRider (18. April 2012)

Dir sollte auf alle Fälle klar sein, dass ein so kleiner Lautsprecher niemals den Klang einer ordentlichen Standbox erzeugen kann. Ich bin der Meinung das also dein Vorhaben auf alle Fälle einen klanglichen Rückschritt bedeutet.

Zu den Bose (ich habe mal für die gearbeitet):
- Verarbeitung mittelmäßig
- klang mittelmäßig (beim Probehören, auf alle Fälle eigene Sampler mitnehmen, ansonsten besteht die Gefahr mit auf die Anlage ausgelegten Bosesamplern beeindruckt zu werden, wichtig die Lautsprecher klingen zu Hause auch anders als im Vorführraum)
- Preis-/Leistung einfach mangelhaft

Diese Teufel kenne ich noch nicht:
- Vorteil Teufel, man kann die zu Hause in seinem Raum ausprobieren und notfalls zurück schicken
- schau die mal die Teufel Ultima 20 an

Wenn es klein ein soll würde ich zu den kleinen Elac 301.2 greifen:
- [URL="Elac 2.1 Set"]http://elac.de/de/produkte/2.1-Systeme/2_1_Set_ELAC_301_2/index.php[/URL], kostet ca. 940€, kann man auch auf 5.1 erweitern oder gleich als 5.1, dann aber für 1700€


----------



## manizzle (18. April 2012)

wenn du hauptsächlich musik damit hören willst, würde ich von nem 5.1 abraten und auf 2.0 gehen .... und in der preisregion gibt es schon sehr ordentliche kompakt lautsprecher (zb. meine elac bs184), aber dazu später mehr ...

1. könntest du eine skizze von deinem raum hier reinstellen bzw. fotos?
2. welche musikrichtung hörst du denn gerne?
3. ich sehe, dass du aus hamburg kommst, da kenne ich wieshaven, in recht großer laden mit viel auswahl (glaube nähe rathaus oder so war der), fahr da mal vorbei und lass dir paar dinger vorführen (am besten, du rufst vorher an)


----------



## Bier (18. April 2012)

Von Bose kann ich auf jeden Fall abraten. Meine Eltern haben für ihrs ca 3500€ bezahlt und ich habs mal direkt mit meinen Canton Gle 490 (die bekommt man so für ca 500€) verglichen. gegen die beiden Cantons ist das Bosesystem ein absoluter Witz! Klar bei Filmen in 5.1 ist es toll, aber lange nicht das Geld wert denke ich..

Was hast du denn für Lautsprecher? Dann können wir vielleicht grob abschätzen was du so gewohnt bist.


----------



## evosociety (18. April 2012)

Wofür 5.1 wenn du Musik hören willst? Das Bose System ist nichts. Ich hab das noch irgendwo. (Mit dem Alter kommt die Erfahrung...) Die Satelliten haben ein Joghurt Becher Volumen. 

Der ganz große Nachteil bei Teufel ist. Wenn du es dir holst, hast du keine Vergleichsmöglichkeit und wirst es toll finden, das gleiche gilt für Bose, welches soweit ich erlebt habe immer eine eigene Abteilung im MM oder Saturn hat und damit Vergleichsuntauglich von den anderen steht. 

Zwei kleine KEF R100 werden das Teufel System höchst klanglich vollkommen auseinander nehmen.


----------



## Schrauberopi (18. April 2012)

Mit soviel Resonanz hatte ich gar nicht gerechnet, vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen und natürlich auch fürs Verschieben. 

Ich habe mal auf die Schnelle MS-Paint bemüht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zum Musik hören sitze ich meist auf dem Sofa, manchmal läuft die aber auch, wenn ich am PC sitze.
Wandmontage der LS wäre wünschenswert, ist aber nicht unbedingt erforderlich. Ein kleines Regal kann immer angebracht werden. Gedacht hatte ich bei den Front-LS an eine Montage links und rechts vom großen Fenster. Hoffe mal, ich renne da nicht andauernd gegen, wenn ich auf den Balkon will. Alternativ kann der rechte LS auch an die kurze Wand über den Schreibtisch (kleines Fenster) und der linke an die Wand neben den Schrank (nähe TV). Optimierungsvorschläge sind natürlich willkommen.

Ich habe mir die Elac 301.2 mal angeschaut und Testberichte/Bewertungen sind wohl durchaus positiv. Da würde ich mir zunächst 2 Boxen plus Subwoofer holen und bei Bedarf später nachrüsten. Der Preis wäre gerade noch zu verschmerzen. 
Welchen Subwoofer würdet Ihr denn dazu empfehlen den Sub 111.2 ESP oder den Sub 2030? Auf die ca. 100 Euro kommt es da denn auch nicht mehr an. Natürlich vorausgesetzt, dass es die Elac werden.

Ich habe morgen beruflich im Hofweg zu tun. Dort gibt es einen Händler, der die Teile vertreibt. Falls die vorrätig sind, kann ich mir die ja mal anhören. Am anderen Ende der Straße gibt es noch einen Bose-Dealer - ein Vergleich kann ja nicht schaden. Ich werde mal eine Enigma-CD einpacken.

Späteres Aufrüsten ist also durchaus möglich.

Ich höre viele unterschiedliche Sachen von Springsteen über Pink floyd, Supertramp, Clapton, Bowie, M. Etheridge, Cocker, Dire Straits, Sting... bis Folk, Liedermacher und wenn es mich packt, auch mal Klassik.

Meine jetzigen Boxen: Equar KA 450 (3 Wege, 210W und riesig). Damit haben wir schon Partys mit dem Motorradklub im Zelt beschallt. Mein Sohn freut sich schon drauf.

LG


----------



## Timsu (18. April 2012)

Also die Aufstellung ist ja alles andere als optimal, wenn du alles so stehen lässt wie es ist, würde es sich meiner Meinung nach nicht lohnen soviel Geld in Lautsprecher zu investieren.
Ein Subwoofer kann aber bei raumakustisch schwierigen Situationen kann ein Subwoofer helfen.
Wenn du nichts umstellen willst und kannst würdest du vielleicht nur 60% des Potentials der Lautsprecher entfalten.
Ein Subwoofer muss nicht von der gleichen Firma sein, wie die der Lautsprecher, wenn von Elac dann würde ich den Sub 111.2 ESP bevorzugen.
Wenn es geht kannst du ja noch Lautsprecher anderer Firmen anhören, aber ich denke mit Bose oder Teufel tust du dir keinen Gefallen.


----------



## Pokerclock (18. April 2012)

Wenn Aufrüsten kein Problem darstellt, kann ich dir noch zwei Alternativen anbieten. Es handelt sich um vollwertige Kompakt-LS mit möglichst geringen Ausmaßen:

1) System aus Nubert NuBox 101 + Nubert AW 441
nuBox Serie
Nubert - nuBox 101 Kompaktlautsprecher
Nubert - nuBox AW-441 Aktiv-Subwoofer
http://www.stereoplay.de/testbericht/subwoofer-nubert-aw-441-black-black-333798,900.html

Direktversender wie Teufel. Ein vollständiges 5.1 wird allerdings etwas über deinem Budget liegen. Allerdings keine Wandhalterung.

2)Boston Acoustics A2310 5.1 Set
A 2310HTS - Boston Acoustics
BOSTON ACOUSTICS A 2310HTS Lautsprecher Set: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Infos zur A25 (teilweise auch auf die hier eingesetzte A23 anwendbar): http://www.audio.de/testbericht/im-test-kompaktbox-boston-a-25-1151752,900.html

Mit Wandhalterung, komplett, kompakt.


----------



## manizzle (18. April 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Also die Aufstellung ist ja alles andere als optimal, wenn du alles so stehen lässt wie es ist, würde es sich meiner Meinung nach nicht lohnen soviel Geld in Lautsprecher zu investieren.
> Ein Subwoofer kann aber bei raumakustisch schwierigen Situationen kann ein Subwoofer helfen.
> Wenn du nichts umstellen willst und kannst würdest du vielleicht nur 60% des Potentials der Lautsprecher entfalten.
> Ein Subwoofer muss nicht von der gleichen Firma sein, wie die der Lautsprecher, wenn von Elac dann würde ich den Sub 111.2 ESP bevorzugen.
> Wenn es geht kannst du ja noch Lautsprecher anderer Firmen anhören, aber ich denke mit Bose oder Teufel tust du dir keinen Gefallen.



wieso sollte die aufstellung nicht optimal sein? gegenüber der couch am fenster ist ausreichend platz  ... und wie kann n subwoofer bei raumakustischen problemen aushelfen?  und das mit den 60% ist wohl auch etwas übertrieben ....

edit: ah jetzt seh ichs wegen aufstellung  naja fenster geht trotzdem, ist war nicht "perfektes" stereo dreieck, aber ich glaub da wird man kaum was merken von ....


----------



## Timsu (19. April 2012)

Du musst wenigstens Probieren, die LS auf gleiche Höhe zu stellen. Der linke und rechte Lautsprecher müssen einen gleichen Wandabstand haben. Außerdem könnte es sein, dass der Schrank im Weg steht. Falls du Fernsehen willst, wird der Ton 1-2m rechts aus dem TV kommen. Da du direkt an der Rückwand sitzt geht auch kein Surround. Zusätzlich
sitzt du dort in einem Druckmaximum: Du hast dort dröhnenden Bass. Dagegen kann man etwas tuhen durch einen Sub, da man diesen flexibel aufstellen kann. Ach ja: die 60% sind keinesfalls übertrieben: als ich mal ein Vorhang aus einem Raum entfernte war der Klang EINDEUTIG schlechter, Stimmen hat man kaum Verstanden


----------



## Schrauberopi (20. April 2012)

Auf der Zeichnung sind die Boxen nicht ganz am richtigen Ort eingezeichnet. Die linke Box steht etwas weiter zum Schrank und mehr im Raum, die Boxen sind auf gleicher Höhe. Der Schrank ist etwas zu groß eingezeichnet und ist nicht im Weg. Der Maßstab stimmt halt nicht überall. Das funktioniert also alles recht gut.



Heute war ich mal in div. Hifi-Studios und habe mir so einiges vorführen lassen, unter anderem auch die Elac 301.2. So richtig zufrieden war ich aber nirgends. Für die Größe - besser Kleine - sind die 301.2 sicher ganz gut, da fehlt mir aber irgendwie was.

Letztendlich habe ich noch ein 4.Studio angesteuert und dem Verkäufer mein Problem geschildert. Der nahm mich, nachdem er nach meinem Vestärker fragte, mit in einen Nebenraum, fragte ob ich eigene Musik dabei habe (ja, mehrere CDs), hing zwei relativ kleine Boxen an den Verstärker und verschwand für eine Weile. Was  soll ich sagen, ich war schlicht weg begeistert. Was da an Sound aus den Teilen kam hat mich umgehauen. Laienhaft beschrieben absolut klar, sauber in allen Tonbereichen und bei jeder Lautstärke einfach brilliant. Da braucht es auch keinen Subwoofer mehr. Es handelt sich um die Bowers & Wilkins CM1 für 419 Euro/Stück.

Manchmal bin ich spontan und da die Teile auf Lager waren (schwarz, hochglanz), habe ich die gleich mitgenommen. 2x6m Lautsprecherkabel inkl. Stecker gab es noch gratis dazu. Ebenso Hinweise zur Einspielzeit, Pflege usw. 10 Jahre Herstellergarantie (bei Registrierung) sprechen auch für die Qualität.

Jetzt mussten die Boxen in meiner Wohnung nur noch ebenso gut wie im Studio klingen - und sie tun es.  An meinem Receiver kann ich ein zweites Lautsprecherpaar anschließen, z.B. für einen weiteren Raum, so dass ich einen direkten Vergleich mit meinen bisherigen Boxen habe. Einfach per Knopfdruck von Speaker a nach b umschalten. Wieder Laienhaft ausgedrückt klingen bei den B&W die Höhen nicht ganz so spitz, die Tonbereiche sind viel klarer und insgesamt wesentlich harmonischer. Irgendwer hat auch neue Instrumente auf die CDs gepresst. Die Bässe sind bei den B&W nicht ganz so dominant, aber allemal ausreichend für mich (Durchmesser der Basslautsprecher bei den Equar 30cm!). Nebenbei erstaunt mich, um wie viel größer das Zimmer plötzlich wirkt.

Nächste Woche fliegt mein Teppichhboden raus und es kommt Parkett rein, der Klang wird sich also vermutlich ändern. Da im Studio auch ein Holzboden lag und die Boxen gut klangen, sehe ich das allerdings sehr gelassen.

Im Studio standen die Boxen auf Ständern, die mir ausgesprochen gut gefielen. Die Teile werden extra für das Studio angefertigt und sollen 200 Euro/Stück kosten. Das war mir eindeutig zuviel, da man die relativ leicht selbst bauen kann. Telefonisch wurde ein Deal mit meinem Sohn klar gemacht. Er bekommt die alten Boxen und baut mir dafür die Ständer. Hier mal ein erster Entwurf mit SketchUp:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Über die Größe der Grundplatte muss ich noch mal nachdenken und die beiden Säulen werden aus der Mitte raus noch etwas nach hinten wandern (Stichwort "goldener Schnitt").

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe

LG


----------



## manizzle (20. April 2012)

herzlichen glückwunsch, die cm1 hatte ich auch probeweise da, haben aber mir pers. bei klassischer musik versagt  aber sind trotzdem sehr geile dinger ...

die LS ständer waren wahrscheinlich diese hier:

1 Paar Boxenständer V2 Black-Line aus Glas: Amazon.de: Elektronik

falls nicht, hier sind ähnliche


----------



## Pokerclock (20. April 2012)

So soll es sein. Das nehmen, was einem gefällt.


----------



## Knäcke (20. April 2012)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> So soll es sein. Das nehmen, was einem gefällt.


 
Genau! Und aus diesem grund ist das Probehören so wichtig, denn die Emotionale Komponente kann kein Datenblatt oder gut gemeinte Ratschläge transportieren.

Bei meinem letzten Kauf von Lautsprechern habe ich mir diverse vorführen lassen, versucht auf die Details zu achten und habe dann diejenigen gekauft die mich emotional am meisten angesprochen haben (sprich: die einzign Lautsprecher, bei denen ich eine Gänsehaut bekommen habe). 
Waren leider Gottes nicht die günstigsten 

Viel Spaß mit den guten Stücken...


----------



## LaRone94 (20. April 2012)

Habe die Teufel Concept b20 und muss sagen hervorragender Klang und guter Bass. Musik kommt unheimlich klar und sauber aus den Boxen und ich habe die auch in einem großen Raum stehen der wunderbar ausgefüllt wird.


----------



## gecco (20. April 2012)

Schau nach Studio Lautsprecher,Nahfeldmonitoren aktiv(Verstärker eingebaut) oder Passiv(kannst deinen Verstärker nutzen)!
Die geben den Sound sehr realitätsnahe wieder.
Schau mal hier,sind aber aktive und meistens Stückpreise!zb.
Yamaha HS-80m 2-Wege Aktivmonitor
Adam A5X


----------



## Kaviarfresser (20. April 2012)

@te: sehr schöne Lautsprecher, die sehen echt edel aus 

Und die anderen hören bitte auf herumzuflamen O.o


----------



## Schrauberopi (21. April 2012)

Is ja mal wieder richtig lustig hier. 

Mitunter kann es schon helfen, etwas mehr als nur den Startpost zu lesen. Man ist denn auch in der Lage, sinnvolle, konstruktive Beiträge von niveaulosem Geheule zu unterscheiden. Wer es nicht kann, sollte besser die Klappe halten. 

@manizzle: Ich bin bisher noch nicht dazu gekommen, mit den Boxen Klassik zu hören. Ich werde es aber demnächst mal ausprobieren. Wenn die da nicht sooo genial klingen, kann ich es verschmerzen. Ich denke, dass sie allemal das Niveau der alten Equar erreichen. 

Die von Dir verlinkten Boxenständer haben mit denen aus dem Studio allerdings nur die ungefähre Bauform gemein. 
Die Ständer dort waren halt aus Edelstahl, was auch den Preis von 200 Euro/Stück rechtfertigt. Meine werden vermutlich aus ganz normalem Stahl gebaut und matt-schwarz lackiert oder, wenn mich mal wieder der Teufel reitet, zum Pulvern gebracht. Mir fällt gerade ein, dass ich meinen Sohn mal fragen muss, ob er Alu schweißen kann. 
In das hintere Rohr werden noch zwei Löcher für die Kabeldurchführung gebohrt. Sieht einfach blöd aus, wenn da hinten so ein Kabel runterhängt.
Die Boxen werden mit der Trägerplatte verschraubt, so dass sie nicht runterfallen können. Im Boxenboden sind vier Gewinde dafür eingelassen.

Wenn es mit den Ständern klappt, werde ich die mal mit Foto und einer kurzen Bauanleitung zeigen.

LG


----------



## Pokerclock (21. April 2012)

Zur Info. Aufgeräumt und ein User gesperrt.

*B2T*


----------



## wiesel_77 (21. April 2012)

kleiner Tipp am rande:

bei den Boxenständern würde ich irgendwo Dämpfer/Spikes zu Entkopplung vom Boden anbringen.
vielleicht bigs ja die Möglichkeit die Boxen "flexibel" auf die Ständer zu schrauben. Soll heißen, so dass sie nciht runterfallen, aber trotzdem selbstständig auf ihren Füßchen stehen.

und Glückwunsch zu den CM1!


----------



## Timsu (21. April 2012)

Spikes entkoppeln nicht und bei Dämpfern ist es auch hauptsächlich ein Placebo-Effekt.


----------



## wiesel_77 (21. April 2012)

ich weiß nicht wie du es nennen willst, meine Dämpfer unter den Subwoofern verhindern jedenfalls ein massives Mitschwingen den Fußbodens und meine Untermieter waren sehr erfreut über diese Maßnahme.
Die kamen an und sagten dass es schön sei dass es nicht mehr so dröhnt ohne zu wissen dass ich was geändert habe. Aber vielleicht ist alles nur Placebo...

Was machen Spikes deiner Meinung nach dann ? wenn man sie natürlich in den Boden rammt entkoppeln die Dinger nix mehr 

Wie mans nimmt, 100% entkoppel tun sie natürlich nciht, ankoppeln wäre vielleicht die bessere Ausdrucksweise? wie auch immer, mein gefühlter subjektiver Eindruck ist dass der Boden unter meinen Haupt LS nicht mehr so stark mitvibriert und der Bass "aufgeräumter" und weniger "dröhnig" ist. Vielleicht kommt der Effekt auch allein von der Boxenerhöhung und dem dadurch größeren Abstand zum Boden.

Wie auch immer, ich würde es mir, wenn ich mir ein neues schickes Pärchen à la CM1 kaufen würde, nicht nehmen lassen es zu probiern und nach belieben zu behalten oder auch nciht.

so far


----------



## Timsu (21. April 2012)

Genau, Spikes koppeln an. Dies bewirkt, dass der Boden mehr mitschwingt. 
Und Dämpfer werden es mit den CM1 auch nicht bringen, diese kleinen Böxchen bringen den Boden auch nicht zum schwingen. Da braucht man schon ordentliche Subwoofer mit entsprechenden Pegeln. 
Wenn ich so teure Lautsprecher wie die CM1 hätte würde ich nicht mit Spikes und Dämpfern rumprobieren, sondern die mitgelieferten Gummi/Filzfüße dran lassen und mich um eine optimale Aufstellung kümmern und noch Raumakustische Maßnahmen wie Absorber und Diffusoren angringen.


----------



## wiesel_77 (21. April 2012)

> Wenn ich so teure Lautsprecher wie die CM1 hätte würde ich nicht mit  Spikes und Dämpfern rumprobieren, sondern die mitgelieferten  Gummi/Filzfüße dran lassen



selbstverständlich dranlassen !

ich dachte eher an eine 2te. Maßnahme für die Sockel zum Boden.

Allerdings muss ich dir rechtgeben, der vergleich von dicken Subs zu den CM1 Zierböxchen hinkt etwas


----------



## Schrauberopi (21. April 2012)

Timsu schrieb:
			
		

> Und Dämpfer werden es mit den CM1 auch nicht bringen, diese kleinen Böxchen bringen den Boden auch nicht zum schwingen. Da braucht man schon ordentliche Subwoofer mit entsprechenden Pegeln.



Ob es für einen schwingenden Fußboden reicht, kann ich nicht sagen, beeindruckend finde ich es aber schon: Basstest


Egal ob eine Entkopplung sinnvoll ist oder nicht, Spikes werde ich ganz sicher nicht drunterschrauben. Ich bin gerade dabei, in dem Zimmer Parkettfußboden zu verlegen, da muss ich mir nicht gleich Löcher rein pieken. 

Der Tipp mit den beiligenden Gummifüßen bzw. der "flexiblen" Verschraubung ist schon gut. War auch ein Tipp vom Verkäufer, als ich mit ihm über die Verschraubung sprach. Die bleiben einfach drunter kleben beim verschrauben. So steht die Box nicht direkt auf der Platte. Unter die Bodenplatte kommen noch Filzfüße damit der Fußboden nicht zerkratzt und damit sollte es eigentlich reichen.

Die Boxen können sicher auch in einem Regal an der Wand stehen. Für Wandnahe Aufstellung liegen Schaumstoffröhrchen bzw. Stopfen bei, die man bei Bedarf in die Baxreflexröhre (bin nicht sicher, ob das Teil so heißt) stopfen kann. Da steht auch irgendwas zu in der Bedienungsanleitung. Ich möchte aber flexibel sein und die Teile möglichst optimal aufstellen. Daher die Ständer.

Ursprünglich hatte ich vor, die Boxen irgendwo zu verstecken bzw. sie möglichst unauffällig zu plazieren. Diese Teile können aber durchaus sichtbar aufgestellt werden. Die muss man nicht verstecken. Daduch,  dass sie so klein sind, stehen sie auch nicht im Weg. 

LG


----------



## sipsap (22. April 2012)

Na das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Und Spikes können sowohl ent- wie ankoppeln


----------



## Timsu (22. April 2012)

Also meiner Meinung nach können Spikes nur ankoppeln. Durch sie stehen ja die Lautsprecher "stärker" auf dem Boden. Entkoppeln ist, wenn man etwas flexibles drunter legt. Aber ein Fußboden kommt nicht so leicht in Schwingung, da muss man schon mindestens 12 Zoll Subs mit entsprechenden Pegel haben, da reichen 55hz bei -6db nicht aus. Aber eine gute Entscheidung die Lautsprecher frei aufzustellen, da die Boxen garantiert nicht verstecken muss und es dem Klang auch noch zugute kommt. Die Stopfen machen den Bass präziser aber weniger tief.


----------



## moparcrazy (22. April 2012)

Meine Infinity Kappa 6.1i stehen seit Jahren mit Spikes entkoppelt auf einer polierten Granit platte.


----------



## Timsu (22. April 2012)

Nein, sie sind an die Granitplatte angekoppelt, und die Granitplatte ist wahrscheinlich vom Boden entkoppelt. Würde man etwas von einer Granitplatte entkoppeln, würde die Granitplatte ja keinen Sinn machen, da könnte man es direkt auf den Boden stellen.
Also nochmal: Spikes koppeln an (regen den Untergrund zum mitschwingen an)
elastisches Material entkoppelt (Hält Untergrund vom Schwingen ab)


----------



## moparcrazy (22. April 2012)

Grade die Granit platte ist ja das was hier entkoppelt... Ohne die Platte würde ich die Lautsprecher mit dem Boden koppeln, das will ich ja verhindern da dieser zum mitschwingen neigt. Die Platte ist derart glatt und hart das die Spikes da nicht einen Mikrometer reinkommen, man kann die Lautsprecher mit einem Finger auf dem Granit hin und her schieben, da gibt es also keine Koppelung.

Also nochmal: Spikes können beides.


----------



## iceman650 (22. April 2012)

Sry moparcrazy, aber Spikes koppeln an, zumindest so wie man sie meist nutzt (ich denke auch du) 
av-magazin: Dämpfung und Entkopplung


----------



## moparcrazy (22. April 2012)

Toller Link, scrolle mal etwas runter und schau was da steht! Obwohl "av-magazin" klingt natürlich nach ner echt seriösen quelle...
Aber bitte, ich will hier keinen Glaubenskrieg lostreten. Bleibe aber bei der gleichen Meinung wie sipsap: Spikes können beides.


----------



## iceman650 (22. April 2012)

Zufälligerweise habe ich den Link gelesen. 
So wie ich vermute nutzt du Spikes (mit der Spitze nach unten) zwischen den Lautsprechern und dem Granit. Demnach koppelst du deine Lautsprecher an den Granit an (=überträgst maximale Energie). Die Granitplatte "eliminiert" dann durch ihre Masse die Schwingungen.
Und sorry, dass ich dich mit einem Link belästige, den ich kurz ergoogled habe, es gibt noch einen zig Seiten langen Thread im Hififorum, aber nicht dass du auch was gegen die hast...


----------



## PommesmannXXL (22. April 2012)

Jetzt hört doch auf hier so einen Quatsch zu diskutieren  Der Link von iceman und auch andere im Internet zeigen doch deutlich, dass Spikes ent- sowie ankoppeln können. Dadurch sollte das doch jetzt geklärt sein.


----------

